# Union Force bindings are hard to find?



## leecm (Dec 16, 2010)

Why is it that I'm having a hard time finding Union Force bindings in a size L? I wear a size 10 Nike Zoom Force boot and am thinking I need a L. Would I be correct in assuming that? Are Union Forces always this hard to find or did I just pick a bad time of the season to look?

BTW, I ride a GNU Carbon Credit and am a pretty new rider. Would these bindings go well with this board?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Take your $200 and get Flux TT30's or Raiden Zeros. Both better bindings than the Forces.


----------



## leecm (Dec 16, 2010)

Nivek said:


> Take your $200 and get Flux TT30's or Raiden Zeros. Both better bindings than the Forces.


Thanks for your response. In the following thread, you say that the Forces are equal to, or possibly even greater than the TT30's. Your opinion has apparently changed?


----------



## Csanto23 (Feb 23, 2010)

I feel like they are hard to find. I have yet to come across a brick and mortar store that carries Union. Or Flux for that matter.

This is why it's been so hard for me to make a decision on bindings. I have seen the Rome Targa bindings in person though. Very quality.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I personally prefer the Force over the TT30. They're more responsive and easier to get in and out of. And yeah they're hard to find this time of year in local shops but you'll prob find quite a few online. You'll need a M/L for a size 10.


----------



## leecm (Dec 16, 2010)

Extremo said:


> I personally prefer the Force over the TT30. They're more responsive and easier to get in and out of. And yeah they're hard to find this time of year in local shops but you'll prob find quite a few online. You'll need a M/L for a size 10.


A M/L or a L/XL? From the sizing charts, size 10 boot is the limit for the M/L size.


----------



## leecm (Dec 16, 2010)

Also, how do you guys think the Burton Cartels compare to the bindings mentioned previously in this thread? I'm about to say screw it and buy some of those. At least I can find them in the size/color combination I want.


----------



## WHOisDAN (Jan 16, 2011)

They are easy to find early to mid season. The Forces are usually the first to go.


----------



## PredaClone (Dec 30, 2010)

A shop near where I live (Milwaukee) has Union Force and Force SL in stock, so it may just be the area you're in. Another shop has the MC's so... yah, not much help I know, but they're still available.


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

Most stores are probably out now. Im not sure if they continue production this late into the season, but you could look into the buy and sell forums here and probably find some newer pairs for sale.


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

I have last year's forces in green virtually brand new. Buyer backed out, PM me if interested.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

leecm said:


> A M/L or a L/XL? From the sizing charts, size 10 boot is the limit for the M/L size.


A size 10 is perfectly centered in the binding with the heel cup all the way out. The straps on both the M/L and the L/XL are the same size so they fit equally on both sizes.


----------



## ccole89 (Sep 2, 2010)

Nivek said:


> Take your $200 and get Flux TT30's or Raiden Zeros. Both better bindings than the Forces.


I have had Raiden Zeros they suck i had more problems out of them, broken ladders for the toe straps which are hard as hell to find and replace and my high back completely shattered



Extremo said:


> I personally prefer the Force over the TT30. They're more responsive and easier to get in and out of. And yeah they're hard to find this time of year in local shops but you'll prob find quite a few online. You'll need a M/L for a size 10.


My Nike ZF1's are size 10 and dont fit into the M/L forces very well.


----------



## Chance42 (Jan 28, 2011)

I'd check out the cartel re:flex if you are interested in cartel's. Has the same sort of tech the union's do with the less hard binding contacting the board for a more natural board flex from what I understand.


----------



## snowjab (Dec 22, 2010)

I have some unions force, ridden once. Let me know if you want to take a look.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

leecm said:


> Thanks for your response. In the following thread, you say that the Forces are equal to, or possibly even greater than the TT30's. Your opinion has apparently changed?


The more I ride the other stuff the more I see the faults of Union.

Union still has some of the better durability claims. I won't ever knock them on that. My Contacts are still together with over 150 days on them in 3 years.

I feel that performance and comfort are better elsewhere.


----------



## onji (Jan 28, 2011)

Spent the weekend in Tokyo, and couldn't find any Union Force's. In fact the only Union's I found were the Trilogy.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

ccole89 said:


> My Nike ZF1's are size 10 and dont fit into the M/L forces very well.


Interesting. I have size 10 Vans Andreas Wiig II and I thought they had a larger profile than other boots, and they fit in my size M/L perfectly.


----------



## ccole89 (Sep 2, 2010)

Yea they aren't centered in the bindings at all there is way more boot in the toe area. I do have my heelcup at 2 as well so its not that they aren't adjusted. But again its just boot to boot.


----------



## 51bombed (Sep 21, 2010)

Csanto23 said:


> I feel like they are hard to find. I have yet to come across a brick and mortar store that carries Union. Or Flux for that matter.
> 
> This is why it's been so hard for me to make a decision on bindings. I have seen the Rome Targa bindings in person though. Very quality.


lookin in the wrong shops bro... all my shops have union... and flux.


----------

